# Can I run 3 rail Marklin HO with a postwar Lionel transformer?



## chevelle454 (Jan 15, 2017)

I am an O gauge guy. This is my first post here in the dark side of the forum. I am tinkering with some three rail Marklin, and I don't have the Marklin AC transformer. Is it OK to use a Lionel ZW to run them? Or do they have to have the Marklin brand transformer. I just don't want to risk burning them up. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Marklin makes both AC and DC locos and us US
folk have trouble keeping up with them.

One of our Marklin guys would be the best source
for advice, but, you can test it.
Use the track terminals on your Lionel and
touch the wheels and center rail pickup with the speed
set low. Test to see that the loco lights and motor runs.
If it does raise the speed. Then cut the power and back
on to see
if it goes into reverse. If all that works it would seem
that you'll be OK with that transformer.

If the loco does not run with the AC, it may be made
for DC, in which case it may buzz but not run. Don't keep
the AC power on it, the motor could be damaged. Try 
running on the track power of a DC power pack. (or
you can use a 9volt battery). 

Don


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi. I can't advise on weather a Lionel transformer will operate a Marklin AC loco but I can tell you what a Marklin loco requires so you can check against the voltages the Lionel transformer or controller gives out.
Marklin 3-rail is always AC. The DC versions made by the Marklin company are Hamo ( older ) and Trix ( more recent) and are always 2-rail DC ( or DCC ).
Marklin Locos require 0-16v AC for control and a pulse of 24v AC to reverse.
If your locos are digital then they will require special controllers as they can run on analogue but can be damaged by even older Marklin controllers !
Hope this helps .
Regards, Colin.


----------



## TrainDutchman (Apr 23, 2021)

chevelle454 said:


> I am an O gauge guy. This is my first post here in the dark side of the forum. I am tinkering with some three rail Marklin, and I don't have the Marklin AC transformer. Is it OK to use a Lionel ZW to run them? Or do they have to have the Marklin brand transformer. I just don't want to risk burning them up. Any advice is appreciated.


Hi,
did you figure this out, as I have the exact same question. Just bought an extra 1033 AC Lionel transformer and want to know if I can run a marklin train on it ( analog m track).
otherwise I will use it for accessories.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Same answer: check the output of the transformer against the Marklin train requirements (see post #3). AC is AC, so long as the outputs are within spec.


----------



## TrainDutchman (Apr 23, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> Same answer: check the output of the transformer against the Marklin train requirements (see post #3). AC is AC, so long as the outputs are within spec.


Thanks. I thought it was indeed as simple as that. As long as it is AC and it can regulate voltage 0-16volt, it should be good. Will test it with a voltmeter before connecting it to track.
As it won’t give me the 24 volt burst, it will not reverse, which I’m fine with for the use I need it for.


----------

